# What's the Condition of Your Spare Tire?



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Do you guys have a Spare tire for the Honda Clarity PHEV?


----------



## Discount Tire (Jun 12, 2012)

obermd said:


> Do you guys have a Spare tire for the Honda Clarity PHEV?


Hi, obermd-

I don't believe there is a Honda Specific Spare Assembly for the Clarity, however, an economical aftermarket wheel and tire assembly should fit in the trunk. A jack and tire iron would be needed as well so there may be a penalty due to the additional weight and loss of trunk space.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Discount Tire said:


> Hi, obermd-
> 
> I don't believe there is a Honda Specific Spare Assembly for the Clarity, however, an economical aftermarket wheel and tire assembly should fit in the trunk. A jack and tire iron would be needed as well so there may be a penalty due to the additional weight and loss of trunk space.


I don't mind the weight/space penalty as I simply want this for road trips. The last thing I want is to be stranded waiting for a tow truck because of a tire blowout. I'd rather be moving, even at a reduced speed.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I wouldn't have thought that an unused Donut Spare would also need replacement after a period of time. I was aware they lose up to 12 PSI yearly and must be checked, the Dealer never does


----------



## Discount Tire (Jun 12, 2012)

obermd said:


> I don't mind the weight/space penalty as I simply want this for road trips. The last thing I want is to be stranded waiting for a tow truck because of a tire blowout. I'd rather be moving, even at a reduced speed.


I can certainly see a spare for road trips coming in handy! 

The Clarity will clear a 17-inch wheel so you may want to go that route and to keep the tire full size (diameter wise) a 215/55R-17 will work great. 





Eddy Cruze said:


> I wouldn't have thought that an unused Donut Spare would also need replacement after a period of time. I was aware they lose up to 12 PSI yearly and must be checked, the Dealer never does


This is a common thought and I can totally see why given it's use for emergency situations, but even the rubber on a compact spare will breakdown overtime.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I would imagine it's probably no different then a regular tire. Even though it's not used. Even rubber gets old.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Eddy Cruze said:


> I wouldn't have thought that an unused Donut Spare would also need replacement after a period of time. I was aware they lose up to 12 PSI yearly and must be checked, the Dealer never does


You need to check them annually and when the rubber hits six years old you should replace the rubber part itself. Also, carry a 12v air pump to inflate the spare once you have it on your car. I keep my spare tires at about 50% sidewall pressure to ensure they stay on the rim. If I need the spare I simply inflate it once on the car.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

obermd said:


> You need to check them annually and when the rubber hits six years old you should replace the rubber part itself. Also, carry a 12v air pump to inflate the spare once you have it on your car. I keep my spare tires at about 50% sidewall pressure to ensure they stay on the rim. If I need the spare I simply inflate it once on the car.


Does a 12 volt pump provide the 60 PSI required for the temp tire?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Does a 12 volt pump provide the 60 PSI required for the temp tire?


From personal experience, the 12v pump that shipped with my ECO had no problems with 60 PSI.


----------

